# Harness



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

I am trying to find a decent harness for Sheba. I don't want any pull on her neck area when on a leash and I would like something she could not back out of. I think I saw one on the web someplace that had a leash that would pull on her middle area instead of the neck. 
Anyone help?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I heard good things about alpine outfitters, this harness is padded so it wont rub the hair off
Alpine Outfitters - Your One-Stop Shop for Quality Working Dog Gear - Tel: (360) 659-3800


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I love the Easy Walk harnesses. They don't pull on the neck and the dog is not able to pull or they will get turned around.

Premier Pink Easy Walk Dog Harness - Dog - Sale - PetSmart


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I also love Easy Walk harnesses. Only problem is, I've seen some short-legged dogs (thing English Bulldog) back out of them even when they're fitted correctly. I think it's because even when it is fitted correctly, the front (where you clip the leash) can get loose and slip down so the dog can step out. My dogs are quite tall so I've never had that problem. What kind of dog is Sheba?


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I am upgrading from an Easy Walk to an Urban Trail harness. I don't like how the Easy Walk rubs under the armpits on my guy. He likes to move out though, so maybe this is not an issue with other dogs. I haven't received the the new harness yet, can't wait to try it out.
The puppy will inherit the Easy Walk until I know she's finished growing, but she's not much of a puller anyway, so on her birthday she might just get a blinged out collar instead of a harness


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I use the walkeez harnesses because they're not restrictive:

Home

You can also get them through Clean Run. Note, they're not a No-Pull harness, like the Easy Walk.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> I also love Easy Walk harnesses. Only problem is, I've seen some short-legged dogs (thing English Bulldog) back out of them even when they're fitted correctly. I think it's because even when it is fitted correctly, the front (where you clip the leash) can get loose and slip down so the dog can step out. My dogs are quite tall so I've never had that problem. What kind of dog is Sheba?


Sheba is a mini Australian Sheppard.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I _loathe_ the chest attachment harnesses like the Easy Walk, Sense-ation, etc. They push the dogs' shoulders out in odd directions, and it can and will cause problems. Our local doggie physical therapist despises the things because she's had to treat so many dogs for shoulder issues that use those types of harnesses. 

Riddle uses a Ruffwear Web Master harness to swim in, and she pulls HARD on it when she swims. It's been great.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Savage Destiny said:


> I _loathe_ the chest attachment harnesses like the Easy Walk, Sense-ation, etc. They push the dogs' shoulders out in odd directions, and it can and will cause problems. Our local doggie physical therapist despises the things because she's had to treat so many dogs for shoulder issues that use those types of harnesses.
> 
> Riddle uses a Ruffwear Web Master harness to swim in, and she pulls HARD on it when she swims. It's been great.


At this rate I won't be able to walk my dog.

-No collars cause I don't want to hurt his windpipe (that includes prongs and chokes)..
-No head halters cause I don't want to break his neck..
-And now your telling me no front clip harnesses? Really? Avery has been on a front clip harness so long he knows how the work, he does this little twirl to keep himself from being tangled and he definitely doesn't pull as much...
-Back clip harnesses do nothing for him but give him more power..

It seems they are going to find something wrong with every option so I'm sticking to the one that works for me..

I will say I prefer the sensation to the EZwalk because the front strap remains higher on their chest and never on their legs (which I've seen happen for some breeds with the EZwalk).


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I've actually been wanting to try out the alternative to the EZwalk, Lauren, so thanks for the suggestion.

And as to dogs being injured/developing issues from the front attached harnesses, I'd imagine thats the dogs that continue to pull even though they have the harness on. When my dogs have their harness on they walk beside me and don't pull, there is no tension on the leash so I don't believe that will cause issues down the road. Maybe if they were still pulling on it and it was pulling their chest/legs, then yeah, but they don't so I don't see it as an issue.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> At this rate I won't be able to walk my dog.
> 
> -No collars cause I don't want to hurt his windpipe (that includes prongs and chokes)..
> -No head halters cause I don't want to break his neck..
> ...


Stop acting like I personally attacked you about the harness. I stated that they can cause problems, because they can. I never realized this until Riddle's therapist was complaining about the injured dogs she sees. You said your dog doesn't pull as much, but not that he doesn't pull at all, so he'll likely have issues down the road. 

Also, a properly fitted prong will _not[/] cause windpipe damage. Failing that, you could always try training your dog to behave on leash instead of relying on no pull tools forever._


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I never felt attacked, until the last line of that response.

I do not believe under any circumstance a prong is humane, actually when I adopted my dog I signed a contract stating I'd never use one and I plan to stick by that. My dog walks best with a sensation harness, the difference is night and day. I have worked with my dog a ton on leash, but some distractions (such as cats, dogs, geese) still cause him to get very excited. Don't assume I am not training my dog.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> At this rate I won't be able to walk my dog.
> 
> -No collars cause I don't want to hurt his windpipe (that includes prongs and chokes)..
> -No head halters cause I don't want to break his neck..
> ...


We use a halter on Buck (made from his Mendota British style slip lead) when he gets too wound up on walks. I just don't yank. I can gently pull down so that I am pulling his nose towards his chest, not towards me and it works very well. It's almost like when you have reins on a horse. You use pressure rather than yank.


----------

